# Utilizzo software libero -- una questione morale

## gamberetto

Ciao a tutti,

navigando un po' in rete mi sono imbattuto in questa discussione in un forum slakware http://www.slacky.it/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13897. Ad un certo punto si può leggere:

 *Quote:*   

> I Marines USA sono recentemente passati a Linux per gestire il loro sistema di guida missilistico.
> 
> L'esercito USA è recentemente passato a Linux per gestire nuovi modelli sperimentali di carriarmati telecomandati.

  e mi sono posto una domanda di tipo morale: è gradito alla comunità opensource che software libero venga utilizzato a scopi militari? Mi è venuto in mente il povero Nobel che inventò la dinamite per aiutare un po' i minatori e alla fine si è visto la sua invenzione usata a scopo distruttivo anziché produttivo.

È possibile secondo voi includere delle clausole di utilizzo del software opensource (magari nella GPL) per evitare che il lavoro che tanta gente fa con spirito di generosità (oltre che per divertimento, credo  :Wink:  ) vada a finire nelle bombe e nei carri armati?

Spero non sia troppo OT e che riteniate l'argomento interessate e importante.

Ciao, e grazie per l'attenzione   :Wink: 

PS: causa esami universitari non potrò rispondere e partecipare alla discussione in modo molto attivo, spero comunque che vi siano feedback.

----------

## federico

Discussione particolare!

E' difficile a dirsi, perche' al contrario ci si potrebbe domandare se apple o microsoft ne sarebbero felici a livello morale, e non saprei rispondere. Immagino che ci siano sviluppatori linux che possono pensare che anche questa applicazione sia motivo di vanto, e altri che no. Personalmente preferirei che non venissero proprio utilizzati i carri  :Smile: 

Piu' che altro mi domando come mai non ci siano applicativi militari gpl a questo punto, visto doovrebbe esserci la probabilita' che siano state utilizzate parti di linux in gpl ...   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Luca89

Io non ci vedo nulla di male, il software libero puÃ² essere usato da chiunque per qualsiasi scopo.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Purtroppo la GPL permette questo. La famosa "libertà di eseguire dove come e per quello che vuoi" il sw arriva fino a queste oscene possibilità

----------

## Deus Ex

 *federico wrote:*   

>  Personalmente preferirei che non venissero proprio utilizzati i carri 

 

Questo è il vero problema. 

Altrimenti dovremmo cominciare a chiederci se sia moralemente accettabile che un computer possa essere utilizzato in ambito militare.

----------

## skakz

la sceltà dell'open in questo caso mi sembra l'unica soluzione.. anche perchè comprare una licenza per un software da impiegare in una bomba che poi finirà in mille pezzi mi pare un pò una fesseria (partendo dal presupposto che costruire una bomba per uccidere è una fesseria in se, e dal fatto che il prezzo della licenza rispetto a quello della bomba è un caccola).

detto questo penso che imporre delle restrizioni in termini di licenze sia controproducente e anche piuttosto difficile da tenere sotto controllo. piuttosto ci dovrebbero essere limiti morali che l'uomo si auto-impone per il rispetto della coesistenza di tutti (ma questa è utopia). bisogna tenere conto che non tutto "l'ambito militare" esiste per distruggere qualcosa.. l'open source è la chiave dell'evoluzione.. sta a noi decidere se evolverci o autodistruggerci.

----------

## Onip

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    Personalmente preferirei che non venissero proprio utilizzati i carri  
> 
> Questo è il vero problema. 
> 
> Altrimenti dovremmo cominciare a chiederci se sia moralemente accettabile che un computer possa essere utilizzato in ambito militare.

 

Quoto

Inoltre la libertà prevede anche la possibilità di fare cose sbagliate...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *Deus Ex wrote:*    *federico wrote:*    Personalmente preferirei che non venissero proprio utilizzati i carri  
> 
> Questo è il vero problema. 
> 
> Altrimenti dovremmo cominciare a chiederci se sia moralemente accettabile che un computer possa essere utilizzato in ambito militare. 
> ...

 

Ricordo che e' nato per questo il computer.. diciamo che senza la seconda guerra mondiale non ci sarebbero state molte cose... 

Tra l'altro anche Unix e di conseguenza GNU sono nati da una ricerca militare. Anche Internet (in principio ARPANET) venne sviluppato dal ministero della difesa americana in piena guerra fredda. Purtroppo la guerra fa sviluppare nuove tecnologie, che poi vengono messe a servizio di tutti. E' difficile accettarlo... ma purtroppo è così...

----------

## mrfree

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> È possibile secondo voi includere delle clausole di utilizzo del software opensource (magari nella GPL) per evitare che il lavoro che tanta gente fa con spirito di generosità (oltre che per divertimento, credo  ) vada a finire nelle bombe e nei carri armati

 

Nella GPL la vedo dura visto il concetto sulla quale si fonda è "libertà", alcuni software opensource vengono già rilasciati con il divieto di impegarli per scopi militari (se mi ricordo la licenza ne posto il riferimento) oppure che non debbano essere utilizzati, ad esempio, in ambito religioso come il caso segnalato qualche mese fa su punto-informatico.

Comunque la tua riflessione è sicuramente fondata, ma purtroppo attualmente gli investimenti più importati nella ricerca vengono fatti proprio da organizzazioni militari, o meglio... sicuramente da quelle statunitensi, le altre non so. Forse quest'ultimo aspetto è ancora più grave del primo  :Sad: 

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Tra l'altro anche Unix e di conseguenza GNU sono nati da una ricerca militare.

 

Puoi citare una fonte per favore? Su wikipedia ho solo trovato...

 *Quote:*   

> Unix or UNIX is a computer operating system originally developed in the 1960s and 1970s by a group of AT&T Bell Labs employees including Ken Thompson, Dennis Ritchie, and Douglas McIlroy.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Unix is written in C. Both Unix and C were developed by AT&T and distributed to government and academic institutions, causing it to be ported to a wider variety of machine families than any other operating system. As a result, Unix became synonymous with "open systems."

 

Non parla di ricerche militari, se così fosse potremmo integrarlo nel wiki.

Poi se GNU sarebbe nato senza Unix questo ce lo può dire solo Ruggeri ne "Il Bivio, cosa sarebbe successo se.."   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dece

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Ricordo che e' nato per questo il computer.. diciamo che senza la seconda guerra mondiale non ci sarebbero state molte cose... 
> 
> Tra l'altro anche Unix e di conseguenza GNU sono nati da una ricerca militare. Anche Internet (in principio ARPANET) venne sviluppato dal ministero della difesa americana in piena guerra fredda. Purtroppo la guerra fa sviluppare nuove tecnologie, che poi vengono messe a servizio di tutti. E' difficile accettarlo... ma purtroppo è così...

 

Quoto in pieno... anche oggi purtroppo gran parte della ricerca, specialmente ingegneristica, avviene per scopi militari: e probabilmente noi vediamo solo la punta dell'iceberg, nel senso che è difficile immaginare gli intrecci economico-politici che permettono all'industria bellica di influire pesantemente sull'economia di molti paesi, ma sto divagando pesantemente.

Un altro esempio, è SELinux, sempre sviluppato dal dipartimento di difesa americano: oggi è uno dei punti di riferimento per l'hardening di sistemi

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Nella GPL la vedo dura visto il concetto sulla quale si fonda è "libertà", alcuni software opensource vengono già rilasciati con il divieto di impegarli per scopi militari (se mi ricordo la licenza ne posto il riferimento) oppure che non debbano essere utilizzati, ad esempio, in ambito religioso come il caso segnalato qualche mese fa su punto-informatico.

 

Se lo trovi e lo posti te ne sarei grato, è un discorso che mi interesserebbe molto. Con buona pace del concetto di "Free Software" della FSF

@il militare porta avanti la tecnologia

Non ne son così convinto. Forse un tempo era così. Ma adesso l'industria ed i soldi fan progredire, non necessariamente gli elmetti. Un tempo forse sì dato che gli elmetti avevan soldi ed esigente. Al giorno d'oggi, ditte aereonautiche sviluppano aerei. Gli aerei posson essere anche militari. E così via. 

Si studia la robotica. Tra i vari impieghi dei robot c'è il militare. Ma non è che si sviluppano robot perchè l'esercito li vuole.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *federico wrote:*   

> Piu' che altro mi domando come mai non ci siano applicativi militari gpl a questo punto, visto doovrebbe esserci la probabilita' che siano state utilizzate parti di linux in gpl ...   

 

IMOHO: credo che al massimo, in ambiente militare, vnega usato il kernel o poco altro... il resto se lo fanno loro

comunque, applicativi GPL militari per scopi pacifici, ce ne sono:

```
sci-misc/brlcad
```

ci sono pure dei software GPL per la gestione di satelliti e altro ancora.

----------

## federico

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque, applicativi GPL militari per scopi pacifici, ce ne sono:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Che software sarebbe? Nel mio tree non c'e'...

```

blackman@altair /usr/portage/sci-misc $ ls

boinc       gri      kboincspy     ncview       qcad

chessbrain  gt-itm   metadata.xml  netlogo-bin  qcad-parts

gato        h5utils  nco           oww          tinysvm

blackman@altair /usr/portage/sci-misc $

```

----------

## !equilibrium

 *federico wrote:*   

> Che software sarebbe? Nel mio tree non c'e'...

 

ah sì hai ragione, ce l'ho in overlay, il software è questo: http://brlcad.org/

----------

## mrfree

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> @il militare porta avanti la tecnologia
> 
> Non ne son così convinto. Forse un tempo era così. Ma adesso l'industria ed i soldi fan progredire, non necessariamente gli elmetti. Un tempo forse sì dato che gli elmetti avevan soldi ed esigente. Al giorno d'oggi, ditte aereonautiche sviluppano aerei. Gli aerei posson essere anche militari. E così via. 
> 
> Si studia la robotica. Tra i vari impieghi dei robot c'è il militare. Ma non è che si sviluppano robot perchè l'esercito li vuole.

 

Io mi auguro che sia così però intanto...

 *Punto Informatico - 14 Luglio wrote:*   

> Un acceleratore cervello-macchina
> 
> Un nuovo strumento che associa cervello umano e computer è studiato per consentire l'elaborazione di immagini ad una velocità di dieci volte superiore a quanto avviene normalmente. Il Pentagono si interessa e finanzia

 

E' una delle ultime cose ma non è raro leggere di nuovi progetti di ricerca finanziati dai militari statunitensi

----------

## xdarma

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  Purtroppo la guerra fa sviluppare nuove tecnologie, che poi vengono messe a servizio di tutti. E' difficile accettarlo... ma purtroppo è così...

 

No.

La stragrande maggioranza delle nuove tecnologie nascono nelle università/politecnici/centri ricerca.

Le nuove tecnologie ricevono finanziamenti solo se militarmente utili.

Molti finanziamenti.

Se le nuove tecnologie non possono avere nessun impiego militare, non riceveranno alcun finanziamento.

Magari sono tecnologie utili a tutto il genere umano, o all'ecosistema o solo ai malati di qualche malattia rarissima.

Ma non avranno mai un euro.

Sempre che non ci si metta d'accordo e le si finanzi a mezzo pay-pal.

E' difficile credere che esistano persone al mondo con budget "illimitati" per ucciderti. Ma è così.

Ciao e... buonanotte  :-)

----------

## !ico

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *Deus Ex wrote:*    *federico wrote:*    Personalmente preferirei che non venissero proprio utilizzati i carri  
> 
> Questo è il vero problema. 
> 
> Altrimenti dovremmo cominciare a chiederci se sia moralemente accettabile che un computer possa essere utilizzato in ambito militare. 
> ...

 

concordo pienamente.. come dice la firma di qualcuno nel forum (non me ne voglia ma non ricordo proprio il nick) "ogni tecnologia è moralmente neutra prima del suo utilizzo".

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> E' difficile credere che esistano persone al mondo con budget "illimitati" per ucciderti. Ma è così.

 

Finche' i soldi che spendono sono quelli che gli diamo noi i budget sono sempre "illimitati" ! :/

----------

## federico

 *!ico wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Onip wrote:*   
> 
>  *Deus Ex wrote:*   
> ...

 

Mi pare un po' troppo semplicistico dire che se tutti abbiamo la liberta' di fare tutto, allora e' giusto farlo.

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *mrfree wrote:*   Nella GPL la vedo dura visto il concetto sulla quale si fonda è "libertà", alcuni software opensource vengono già rilasciati con il divieto di impegarli per scopi militari (se mi ricordo la licenza ne posto il riferimento) oppure che non debbano essere utilizzati, ad esempio, in ambito religioso come il caso segnalato qualche mese fa su punto-informatico. 
> 
> Se lo trovi e lo posti te ne sarei grato, è un discorso che mi interesserebbe molto. Con buona pace del concetto di "Free Software" della FSF

 

Interessa parecchio anche a me, esiste una licenza di questo tipo? Federico

----------

## randomaze

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Tra l'altro anche Unix e di conseguenza GNU sono nati da una ricerca militare.

 

Non é vero che Unix é nato da una ricerca militare. AT&T si occupava di telefoni e quello era lo scopo.

Oltre a ció non capisco l'implicazione "Unix é nato per X ==> anche GNU é nato per X".

GNU é nato perché Stallman non riusciva a modificare i driver della stampante in universitá.

 *Quote:*   

> Mi pare un po' troppo semplicistico dire che se tutti abbiamo la liberta' di fare tutto, allora e' giusto farlo.

 

Dal punto di vista di una licenza software si. La licenza sw si deve occupare del programma, del suo copyright e delle intenzioni dell'autore non di legiferare a tutto campo.

La GPL si basa sul concetto che l'utente é libero di fare quello che vuole con il programma in questione, limitarne l'uso ad applicazioni eticamente corrette sarebbe comunque una limitazione alla libertá dell'utente.

----------

## Deus Ex

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  limitarne l'uso ad applicazioni eticamente corrette sarebbe comunque una limitazione alla libertá dell'utente.

 

Quoto.

Anche perchè chi è che poi dovrebbe definire cos'è eticamente corretto e cosa no?

----------

## federico

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    limitarne l'uso ad applicazioni eticamente corrette sarebbe comunque una limitazione alla libertá dell'utente. 
> 
> Quoto.
> 
> Anche perchè chi è che poi dovrebbe definire cos'è eticamente corretto e cosa no?

 

Bhe questa e' facile : la coscenza del singolo definisce cos'e' eticamente corretto. Se per caso ci fosse una licenza che vieta l'uso militare (ad esempio) di un software e io fossi strettamente contro qualsiasi forma di esercito, allora potrei scegliere di abbracciarla.

Federico

----------

## mambro

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bhe questa e' facile : la coscenza del singolo definisce cos'e' eticamente corretto. Se per caso ci fosse una licenza che vieta l'uso militare (ad esempio) di un software e io fossi strettamente contro qualsiasi forma di esercito, allora potrei scegliere di abbracciarla.
> 
> Federico

 

Mah.. e se io decidessi di scrivere un software che non può essere usato in un sexy shop perchè immorale? e se un altro scrivesse un software che non può essere usato in macellerie in cui vendono maiale perchè immorale? e se un altro ancora scrivesse un software che non può essere usato dalle donne?

La morale è già un grosso limite nella società, sarebbe bello che non venga estesa anche al software... Poi ovvio, chi scrive il software decide come distribuirlo, anche "closed source" se vuole, ma se parliamo di software libero non ci dovrebbero essere limitazioni..

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *mambro wrote:*   

> e se un altro ancora scrivesse un software che non puï¿½ essere usato dalle donne? 

 

beh... dai, Ã¨ difficile trovare software utilizzabili dalle donne.   :Wink: 

adesso verrÃ² linciato dalle 4 o 5 ragazze che frequentano il forum.  

 :Confused:  a proposito... dove sono finite?

----------

## federico

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   e se un altro ancora scrivesse un software che non puï¿½ essere usato dalle donne?  
> 
> beh... dai, e' difficile trovare software utilizzabili dalle donne.   

 

puzzle blubble a parte  :Smile: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bhe questa e' facile : la coscenza del singolo definisce cos'e' eticamente corretto.
> 
> 

 

Appunto: del singolo. Qui si parla di licenze che devono coprire l'uso potenzialmente da parte di qualsiasi essere umano.

Ahi ahi ahi, Fede: dov'eri all'ultima lezione di filosofia?? Hai bigiato, eh!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## gamberetto

Ciao, sono contento che l'argomento  abbia interessato alcuni di noi.

Sono d'accordo con il fatto che l'etica sia una cosa personale. Ma questo non vieta ad uno sviluppatore di software di inventare una licenza che gli permetta di rispettare la propria morale. Se Nobel avesse potuto vietare l'uso della dinamite a fini distruttivi sarebbe stato un bene o un male?

Il mio quesito era nato soprattutto da questo pensiero: sei io fossi Linus Torvalds e dopo aver sviluppato un kernel che può essere distribuito liberamente, scoprissi che questo viene usato per lanciare missili, come mi sentirei?

Io personalmente farei di tutto perché questo non possa avvenire, anche se sarebbe una limitazione di libertà.

D'altra parte anche la GPL limita la libertà: il progetto Kororaa è morto proprio per questo. Nell'inseguire un'ideale bisogna necessariamente escludere qualcosa... 

spero di non aver vaneggiato troppo  :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

 *federico wrote:*   

> puzzle blubble a parte 

 

e tetris

----------

## Apetrini

La liberta` in quanto tale permette alle persone di sbagliare poiche la "liberta` allo sbaglio" e` una forma di liberta`. La liberta` di sbagliare o di fare cose con finalita` giudicate da un altro gruppo di persone moralmente scorrette e` un altra forma di liberta`.

Sono molto contento quando sento che l`esercito americano usa linux, ne sono orgoglioso!! Per quanto riguarda il giusto o sbagliato.... be se volete un software veramente libero dovete accettare i side effects(effetti collaterali) che ne scaturiscono, altrimenti rassegnamoci ad una imposizione di regole volute della maggioranza(la chiamano democrazia), cosa che equivale a dare un coltellino svizzero in mano ad un bambino poiche la coseidetta "democrazia" e` uno strumento che non va bene se il 60% della gente e` ultraignorante, semmai se e` il contrario.

----------

## federico

@apetrini: io non ho capito nulla del tuo post, parli di cosiddetta democrazia ma la democrazia non e' "cosiddetta", e' democrazia e basta e il suo funzionamento dovremmo conoscerlo tutti. Parli di coltellini svizzeri in mano a bambini e di funzionamenti al contrario(?!!?!?) e di forme di liberta' giudicate da persone moralmente scorrette...

Sinceramente io non ci ho capito un'acca.

Tengo a sottolineare che comunque la licenza di un software non viene decisa da nessun popolo e da nessun tribunale, ma viene decisa dal produttore di tale software.

Se mi sento un dovere morale di non rilasciare il mio prodotto per determinati utilizzi dovrei poterlo fare, e qualcun'altro dovrebbe altresi' poter scegliere se utilizzarlo oppure se trovare un'altra soluzione al problema (nella stessa maniera in cui scegliamo a volte di utilizzare prodotti gpl in favore di prodotti commerciali)

----------

## codadilupo

etica == ethos

democrazia != democrazia parlamentare/rappresentativa/indiretta

GPL == libertà  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gamberetto

 *federico wrote:*   

> Tengo a sottolineare che comunque la licenza di un software non viene decisa da nessun popolo e da nessun tribunale, ma viene decisa dal produttore di tale software.
> 
> Se mi sento un dovere morale di non rilasciare il mio prodotto per determinati utilizzi dovrei poterlo fare, e qualcun'altro dovrebbe altresi' poter scegliere se utilizzarlo oppure se trovare un'altra soluzione al problema (nella stessa maniera in cui scegliamo a volte di utilizzare prodotti gpl in favore di prodotti commerciali)

 

Sono assolutamente daccordo con te: non ci sono votazioni a maggioranza per il software: chi lo scrive decide anche che licenza adottare.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  GPL == liberta`

 

Non sono daccordo: la GPL non da` la possibilita` di distribuire cose come Kororaa. Ogni licenza limita in qualche modo la liberta` dell'utente, infatti serve a porre delle condizioni. La GPL e` nata perche' ritenuto eticamente giusto che chi utilizza un software ci possa guardare dentro, come chi compra una macchina puo` smontare il motore (credo sia cosi` il discorso, ma non sono sicuro al 100%  :Wink:  ). Cosi` un'esigenza morale di uno sviluppatore potrebbe portarlo ad adottare una nuova licenza che lui ritiene piu` giusta.

E se questo sviluppatore fosse Stallman o Linus?

----------

## Apetrini

 *federico wrote:*   

> @apetrini: Parli di coltellini svizzeri in mano a bambini e di funzionamenti al contrario(?!!?!?) e di forme di liberta' giudicate da persone moralmente scorrette...
> 
> 

 

Intendevo che la democrazia funziona(nel senso che porta benefici) se le persone(la maggior parte) non sono ignoranti...

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tengo a sottolineare che comunque la licenza di un software non viene decisa da nessun popolo e da nessun tribunale, ma viene decisa dal produttore di tale software.
> 
> Se mi sento un dovere morale di non rilasciare il mio prodotto per determinati utilizzi dovrei poterlo fare, e qualcun'altro dovrebbe altresi' poter scegliere se utilizzarlo oppure se trovare un'altra soluzione al problema (nella stessa maniera in cui scegliamo a volte di utilizzare prodotti gpl in favore di prodotti commerciali)

 

Il discorso fila, il problema si presenta quando si parla di tecnologie "un po' di tutti" (prendila con le pinze) quali il kernel di linux. Sarebbe assai arduo far decidere una persona sola cosa è giusto o sbagliato e fin dove si potrebbe spingerci.

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il discorso fila, il problema si presenta quando si parla di tecnologie "un po' di tutti" (prendila con le pinze) quali il kernel di linux. Sarebbe assai arduo far decidere una persona sola cosa è giusto o sbagliato e fin dove si potrebbe spingerci.

 

Quoto, e questo era il senso del mio pensiero.

Nessuno può arrogarsi il diritto di decidere per gli altri cosa sia moralmente corretto o meno: anche se decide di adottare una licenza piuttosto che un'altra.

----------

## radiant

Boh... la questione è veramente spinosa... mi sembra che le posizioni essenziali siano più o meno venute fuori. Qualche volta ci ho pensato anche io, ovviamente. L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire è sostanzialmente in accordo con gamberetto: la GPL credo proprio che sia nata con uno scopo di tipo conoscitivo e di condivisione della conoscenza, e la rimozione della limitazione è stata quella. Poi, sia con la GPL che con le licenze proprietarie, l'utente può fare quello che vuole del programma a patto che le rispetti per come sono poste. Questo anche per sollevare lo sviluppatore da un carico decisamente troppo gravoso: quello di esplicitare il suo orientamento etico e di pretendere che l'utilizzatore lo condivida. Va da sé che è cosa molto diversa dal consentire la visione del lavoro ideativo e tecnico della costruzione del software...   :Cool: 

La responsabilità dell'utilizzo ricade generalmente sull'utilizzatore, non sul costruttore. Poniamo che io, per ventura, sia un costruttore di armi destinate esclusivamente alla forza pubblica (giusto per sgombrare il campo da eventuali equivoci... ho preso un caso idealizzato, ovviamente); se poi accade che un poliziotto in un raptus di follia uccida la moglie, mica posso essere preso come responsabile solo perché gli ho fornito indirettamente l'arma... e, come per la GPL, anche le istruzioni per smontarla e rimontarla!!! Se si comincia ad ammettere che c'è qualche resposabilità anche da parte del costruttore, bisognerebbe fare tutta una casistica estremamente dettagliata almeno secondo le fonti del diritto internazionale.

Dico tutto questo un po' a malincuore, perché sono alquanto sostenitore di un pacifismo realista e quindi questo potrebbe essere un ostacolo. Ritengo però che sarebbe assai limitativo e precario fondare un eventuale società pacifica (per ora un po' ideale... ma non si può mai dire!) su una costrizione di persone su altre persone. Viceversa, l'optimum sarebbe fare questo sulla base di una compartecipazione sociale e volontaria formata da singoli individui che liberamente e spontanamente stabiliscono questo. Non potendosi ciò fare, meglio accettare il compromesso; se poi uno lo desidera, può impegnarsi a fare col Free Software mille migliaia di cose buone e utili per l'umanità!   :Wink:  Già questo, se si guarda, non è poco; ed è una cosa che col software proprietario è probabilmente molto più difficile da fare. Questo fa una certa differenza in ambito "attività militari" et similia, mi pare!

Lo'

----------

## randomaze

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*    GPL == liberta` 
> 
> Non sono daccordo: la GPL non da` la possibilita` di distribuire cose come Kororaa. Ogni licenza limita in qualche modo la liberta` dell'utente, infatti serve a porre delle condizioni.

 

E' vero, la GPL ti nega la libertá di privare gli altri utenti della stessa liberá che hai avuto tu. Perché questo é stato con Kororaa e l'uso dei suoi driver propietari e chiusi.

Personalmente lo trovo un compromesso acettabile, ma capisco che per altri non sia cosí... che usino la BSD o quello che preferiscono, con tutte le implicazioni che ne derivano.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Il discorso fila, il problema si presenta quando si parla di tecnologie "un po' di tutti" (prendila con le pinze) quali il kernel di linux. Sarebbe assai arduo far decidere una persona sola cosa è giusto o sbagliato e fin dove si potrebbe spingerci.

 

Aggiungo che la tecnologia un pó di tutti come il kernel linux é diventata tale presumibilmente anche grazie alla sua licenza che non poneva limiti a discrezione dello sviluppatore.

É bene ricordare che la GPL fondamentalmente tutela l'utente e non lo sviluppatore, a prescindere dalle intenzioni dell'utente.

 *Quote:*   

> Cosi` un'esigenza morale di uno sviluppatore potrebbe portarlo ad adottare una nuova licenza che lui ritiene piu` giusta.
> 
> E se questo sviluppatore fosse Stallman o Linus?

 

In tutta onestá dubito che Stallman o Linus possano arrivare in questa vita alle "esigenze morali" dimostrate da queste associazioni, le quali hanno scelto la GPL.

Ovvio che, comunque, lo sviluppatore é libero di scegliere la licenza che preferisce e, se non ne trova una di suo gradimento, é altrettanto libero di scriversela da solo, o di cambiarla in corsa (per le versioni sucessive...).

A proposito di cambiare in corsa, mi torna in mente una cosa che avevo letto a proposito di una vecchia e-zine da BBS, destinata prevalentemente a hacker. Un bel giorno é venuto fuori che anche alcuni uffici di polizia informatica la leggevano... beh dal numero sucessivo é comparsa la dicitura che diceva che la e-zine era gratuita per tutti tranne che per gli enti governativi i quali dovevano pagare apposita tariffa  :Wink: 

----------

## gamberetto

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gamberetto wrote:*    *codadilupo wrote:*    GPL == liberta` 
> 
> Non sono daccordo: la GPL non da` la possibilita` di distribuire cose come Kororaa. Ogni licenza limita in qualche modo la liberta` dell'utente, infatti serve a porre delle condizioni. 
> 
> E' vero, la GPL ti nega la libertá di privare gli altri utenti della stessa liberá che hai avuto tu. Perché questo é stato con Kororaa e l'uso dei suoi driver propietari e chiusi.

 

Sia mai che si pensi che io ritenga la GPL una brutta licenza! God bless GPL!   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Nessuno può arrogarsi il diritto di decidere per gli altri cosa sia moralmente corretto o meno: anche se decide di adottare una licenza piuttosto che un'altra.

 

Cosa intendi dire di preciso? Non capisco se intendi dire che nessuno puo' decidere la morale di un altro oppure se nessuna licenza ha il diritto di "indicare la morale"

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E' vero, la GPL ti nega la libertá di privare gli altri utenti della stessa liberá che hai avuto tu. 

 

La qual cosa mi pare sostanzialmente giusta, se io ho utilizzato del lavoro di terzi per produrre il mio allora anche il mio dev'essere libero per altri che intendono produrre qualcosa basato sul mio lavoro (insomma e' contorta ma si capisce).

Se uno ha necessita' diverse puo' riscriversi tutto il codice per conto suo, no?

----------

## !ico

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se io ho utilizzato del lavoro di terzi per produrre il mio allora anche il mio dev'essere libero per altri che intendono produrre qualcosa basato sul mio lavoro (insomma e' contorta ma si capisce).
> 
> 

 

sono d'accordo solo sul fatto che è contorta  :Razz: 

non credo sia giusto dare la possibilità di utilizzare il mio programma per crearne un altro solo a chi la pensa come me.. la gente sa che il mio programma è free, se poi uno lo utlizza per crearne un altro credo sia giusto lasciargli decidere se renderlo free o no. in fondo ha pur sempre fatto qualcosa in più.. 

il tutto ovviamente IMHO, anche perchè non so se ho realmente capito la GPL pur avendola letta più volte..  :Confused: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non capisco se intendi dire che nessuno puo' decidere la morale di un altro oppure se nessuna licenza ha il diritto di "indicare la morale"

 

La prima che hai detto  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *!ico wrote:*   

> non credo sia giusto dare la possibilità di utilizzare il mio programma per crearne un altro solo a chi la pensa come me.. la gente sa che il mio programma è free, se poi uno lo utlizza per crearne un altro credo sia giusto lasciargli decidere se renderlo free o no. in fondo ha pur sempre fatto qualcosa in più.. 

 

La gpl ci vuole un po' a capirla magari, ma poi viene chiara. Il punto nevralgico e' che se io do a te un software o una routine mettiamo, e questa routine per te e' nevralgica per un tuo prodotto, allora pare un po' scorretto che tu prendi la mia routine, la rendi parte del tuo prodotto, poi chiudi tutto il pacchetto e lo vendi a 600 euro a licenza e nessuno a parte te puo' piu' metterci mano  :Smile:  In quel caso ti tocca riscriverti il codice anche della mia routine se non intendi aderire alla licenza gpl. Proprio oggi guardavo ad esempio i router linksys e notavo che il firmware e' gpl. Non sono stato molto a guardare ma se tanto mi da tanto ci saranno dentro pezzi di iptables o qualcosa del genere e quindi anche loro hanno rilasciato il firmware gpl. Del resto, qualcun'altro gli ha risparmiato molto lavoro, loro hanno messo insieme un'interfaccina e un po' di personalizzazione e rivendono il prodotto finito rilasciandoti pero' il sorgente di tutto quanto il balocco.

----------

## codadilupo

 *!ico wrote:*   

> la gente sa che il mio programma è free, se poi uno lo utlizza per crearne un altro credo sia giusto lasciargli decidere se renderlo free o no.

 

e allora passa a BSD   :Twisted Evil: 

a parte gli scherzi, qui il punto è un altro. Prima della GPL le licenze proteggevano il software e lo sviluppatore. La GPL è una rivoluzione perchè protegge la libertà e l'utente.

Coda

----------

## LastHope

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> a parte gli scherzi, qui il punto è un altro. Prima della GPL le licenze proteggevano il software e lo sviluppatore. La GPL è una rivoluzione perchè protegge la libertà e l'utente.
> 
> Coda

 

Su questo concordo, ma quanto protegge realmente lo sviluppatore? Secondo me, non molto purtroppo.

Per carità, OpenSource è una filosofia bellissima, ma credo sia estremamente difficile che un programmatore/ingegnere possa vivere (mantenendo se stesso e/o una famiglia) solo programmando in GPL e in OpenSource...

Alla fine l'OpenSource è una manna per gli utenti con i braccini corti  :Wink: , che cercano programmi alternativi/di qualità, ecc... senza dover pagare un euro/un dollaro.

Io spesso ci penso: con emerge mi scarico OpenOffice, xine, tetex e tanti altri programmi, e non devo nulla a chi sviluppa. Quanti di noi hanno fatto una donazione per tutti, o almeno la metà dei programmi OpenSource, rilasciati con GPL, che usa?

Magari un po'  OT, scusatemi  :Smile: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## gamberetto

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Su questo concordo, ma quanto protegge realmente lo sviluppatore? Secondo me, non molto purtroppo.

 

Essendo lo sviluppatore a scegliere la licenza il problema, secondo me, non si pone. Ogni sviluppatore è libero di adottare la licenza che vuole, nessuno è obbligato a scegliere la GPL.

----------

## codadilupo

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Per carità, OpenSource è una filosofia bellissim

 

Free Software ! E' Free Software, non Open Source   :Cool: 

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

>  *LastHope wrote:*   Su questo concordo, ma quanto protegge realmente lo sviluppatore? Secondo me, non molto purtroppo. 
> 
> Essendo lo sviluppatore a scegliere la licenza il problema, secondo me, non si pone. Ogni sviluppatore è libero di adottare la licenza che vuole, nessuno è obbligato a scegliere la GPL.

 

senza contare che lo sviluppatore è anche un utente  :Wink: 

Quanti soldi deve spendere un programmatore in compilatori, toolkit, librerie  :Wink:  ? Inoltre, la GPL non vieta affatto la vendita del prodotto

Coda

----------

## gamberetto

Tornando un po' più in-topic, mi sembra di aver capito che una licenza può avere un contenuto morale, e la GPL ne è un esempio a mio avviso.

----------

## LastHope

@codadilupo: touché  :Wink: 

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Tornando un po' più in-topic, mi sembra di aver capito che una licenza può avere un contenuto morale, e la GPL ne è un esempio a mio avviso.

 

Esistono "licenze" (son piú raccomandazioni degli autori...) che introducono certi "limiti morali":

http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?i=58420

http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?id=1462754

Direi che la GPL é sicuramente meglio di queste  :Razz: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## mouser

 *LastHope wrote:*   

>  ... Su questo concordo, ma quanto protegge realmente lo sviluppatore? Secondo me, non molto purtroppo. ...

 

A no??? Probabilmente non ci sarebbero veloci sviluppi tecnologici se la licenza non proteggesse la libera copia del codice.... anche se indirettamente, la GPL protegge (ed aiuta) tantissimo gli sviluppatori, così come gli utente.

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Per carità, OpenSource è una filosofia bellissima, ma credo sia estremamente difficile che un programmatore/ingegnere possa vivere (mantenendo se stesso e/o una famiglia) solo programmando in GPL ...

 

Prego, non cadiamo nell'enorme errore "Free Software" == "Gratis". E' possibilissimo mantenere un'azienda sviluppando Free Software, soprattutto, nel momento nel quale due aziende concorrenti sviluppano Free Software concorrente, allora lo sviluppo tecnologico raggiunge virtualmente velocità esponenziali.

IMHO, la decisione è tra libertà e non libertà; se voglio la libertà (mia e degli altri) devo anche accettare possibili utilizzi non consoni della libertà altrui (in ogni caso, comunque, non consoni rispetto alla mia etica ed alla mia visione). Se non voglio che altri possano fare alcune cose o meno posso o "consigliare" di non fare quelle cose (mantenendo comunque la libertà) o "vietare" quella cosa. In quest'ultimo caso allora la libertà viene meno.

Ciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## LastHope

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Prego, non cadiamo nell'enorme errore "Free Software" == "Gratis". E' possibilissimo mantenere un'azienda sviluppando Free Software, soprattutto, nel momento nel quale due aziende concorrenti sviluppano Free Software concorrente, allora lo sviluppo tecnologico raggiunge virtualmente velocità esponenziali.

 

Infatti io non ci cado, ma il 90% degli utenti secondo te? Tu in ogni caso parli di aziende, ovvero una struttura che sta dietro a un progetto software. Non tutti i progetti hanno un'azienda a sostenerli, e in ogni caso credo siano rarissime le aziende che fanno solo free software...tempo fa, partecipai a una conferenze sull'OS nell'Emilia Romagna, e una giovane ricercatrice aveva fatto una ricerca su tutte le aziende che sviluppano prodotti OS (non mi ricordo se in E.R. o se in tutta Italia...): nessuna faceva solo OS, oltre all'assistenze producevano anche altri software closed...

Ripeto la domanda che avevo fatto prima: dei software opensource che tu usi, a quanti hai fatto anche solo una simbolica donazione?

Per il resto siamo OT  :Wink: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## mouser

Bhè, direi che tra magliette, sostegno e pubblicità sto dando un più che simbolico contributo alla Gentoo Foundation..... magari non faccio bonifici da centinaia di euro, ma comunque penso che dalla mia parte non posso lamentarmi.

Comunque, fatto sta che indipendentemente da quanto sia possibile o meno fare soldi con il software libero (anche se da parte mia penso che lo sia), il problema di fondo è nella libertà o meno come detto prima.

In ogni caso, tutto questo IMVHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *!ico wrote:*   a gente sa che il mio programma è free, se poi uno lo utlizza per crearne un altro credo sia giusto lasciargli decidere se renderlo free o no. 
> 
> e allora passa a BSD  :twisted: 
> 
> a parte gli scherzi, qui il punto è un altro. Prima della GPL le licenze proteggevano il software e lo sviluppatore. La GPL è una rivoluzione perchè protegge la libertà e l'utente.
> ...

 

Ti credo, ma sembrerebbe che BSD non riesca a proteggere molto bene gli sviluppatori:

OpenDarwin Shutting Down

Spero che gli "OpenDarwiniani" si decidano ad usare GPL e LGPL, qualsiasi sistema operativo usino.

Certo che se si dedicassero a linux sarei più contento  :-)

Mmmm, e adesso chi porta avanti MacOSX?  :-P

EDIT: corretta la citazione troppo "sintetica", la prossima volta ti quoto "anonimo"  :-D

----------

## codadilupo

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> e allora passa a BSD  
> 
> a parte gli scherzi, qui il punto è un altro. Prima della GPL le licenze proteggevano il software e lo sviluppatore. La GPL è una rivoluzione perchè protegge la libertà e l'utente.
> ...

 

Dovresti quotare l'intero testo, non solo quello che ti pare  :Wink: 

La faccina   :Twisted Evil:  stava proprio a dire che se te le cerchi poi non ti puoi lamentare  :Wink: 

Oltre cio', credo di essere conosciuto come uno strenuo detrattore delle licenze non-GPL, per cui figurati, sfondi una porta aperta  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gamberetto

Riporto su il thread per linkare un articolo: Open source project adds "no military use" clause to the GPL

Gli sviluppatori del progetto GPU (an extensible framework for distributed computing on P2P grids) hanno incluso una clausola nella GPL.

Nell'articolo si legge che la clausola è in conflitto con il sesto paragrafo dell'Open Source Definition.

Mi pare che più o meno le opinioni riportate siano quelle che sono circolate in questo thread.

Ciao!

----------

## gioi

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> navigando un po' in rete mi sono imbattuto in questa discussione in un forum slakware http://www.slacky.it/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13897. Ad un certo punto si può leggere:
> 
>  *Quote:*   I Marines USA sono recentemente passati a Linux per gestire il loro sistema di guida missilistico.
> ...

 

Premesso che IMHO si tratta dell'ennesima leggenda metropolitana (come quella dei coccodrilli nelle fogne), probabilmente la notizia fa riferimento ad altro, ovvero all'utilizzo di software opensource per lo sviluppo di certi applicativi... non certo per l'implementazione del nostro amato pinguino in un missile (a proposito ma il kernel vanilla ha già il supporto nativo per le ogive nucleari o va patchato   :Very Happy:  )

No, scherzi a parte...

Dubito fortemente che si possa utilizzare software "general purpose" come base di partenza di applicativi embedded molto particolare come possono essere quelli per il controllo di apparati militari, e non mi riferisco certo alle potenzialità in sè. Il fatto è che, di solito, i militari (e soprattutto il dipartimento di difesa americano), non commissionano a terzi un progetto lasciando carta bianca, anzi! Nel 99,9% dei casi dicono loro in che linguaggio scrivere il software, che pezzi usare, quali librerie vanno utilizzate ecc ecc 

Dubito soprattutto del fatto che il modello opensource (ed in particolare GPL, che prevede il rilascio anche dei sorgenti dell'applicativo derivato dai suoi "prodotti"), sia accettabile in un ambiente in cui gli standard se li scrivono da sè (è il caso ad esempio del VHDL o dei codici di identificazione della stragrande maggioranza dei dispositivi elettronici)...

In potenzialità il pinguino è capace di tutto (se è vero come è vero che col pathfinder su marte è sbarcato codice derivato dall'opensource), però il conetto di libertà cozza terribilmente con la concezione militare dell'ordine prestabilito.

----------

## randomaze

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Dubito fortemente che si possa utilizzare software "general purpose" come base di partenza di applicativi embedded molto particolare come possono essere quelli per il controllo di apparati militari, e non mi riferisco certo alle potenzialità in sè. Il fatto è che, di solito, i militari (e soprattutto il dipartimento di difesa americano), non commissionano a terzi un progetto lasciando carta bianca, anzi! Nel 99,9% dei casi dicono loro in che linguaggio scrivere il software, che pezzi usare, quali librerie vanno utilizzate ecc ecc 

 

Se la scelta é impiegare un anno per scrivere da zero una cosa "come la vogliono loro" oppure un mese per adattarne una esistente dubito fortemente che vadano per la prima ipotesi. Sopratutto in questi tempi di magra per i finanziamenti.

Peraltro non mi sembra che stiamo parlando di una cosa "commissionata a terzi" quanto di un prodotto esistente, il cui codice é pubblico, esaminabile e testabile. Se al termie dei test soddisfa i loro standard qualitativi non vedo il problema.

 *Quote:*   

> Dubito soprattutto del fatto che il modello opensource (ed in particolare GPL, che prevede il rilascio anche dei sorgenti dell'applicativo derivato dai suoi "prodotti"), sia accettabile in un ambiente in cui gli standard se li scrivono da sè (è il caso ad esempio del VHDL o dei codici di identificazione della stragrande maggioranza dei dispositivi elettronici)...

 

Ci sono situazioni in cui é acettabile e altre in cui no. Dubito fortemente che ci sia una ricetta unica per tutto.

 *Quote:*   

> ... il conetto di libertà cozza terribilmente con la concezione militare dell'ordine prestabilito.

 

Forse, ma questo non significa che non sia possibile. 

Un pó come prevedere che una monarchia assoluta possa essere abolita da referendum popolare (vedi Liechtenstein). Il concetto di referendum e quello di monarchia assoluta cozzano un pó tra loro...

----------

## gioi

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se la scelta é impiegare un anno per scrivere da zero una cosa "come la vogliono loro" oppure un mese per adattarne una esistente dubito fortemente che vadano per la prima ipotesi. Sopratutto in questi tempi di magra per i finanziamenti.
> 
> Peraltro non mi sembra che stiamo parlando di una cosa "commissionata a terzi" quanto di un prodotto esistente, il cui codice é pubblico, esaminabile e testabile. Se al termie dei test soddisfa i loro standard qualitativi non vedo il problema.
> ...

 

Secondo me la fai troppo semplice. Tempo fa sono stato all'Alenia a Torino per uno stage, ed ho avuto modo di vedere come arrivano le commesse militari... in pratica ti mandano un pacco con tre manuali: uno dell'avionica dell'aereo, uno della bomba, ed uno del "software" con cui vogliono realizzati i progetti. Inoltre quando ti mandano schemi elettrici tutto è codificato con il loro astruso sistema, ed integrati anche comunissimi assumono le sigle più strane...

Inoltre tu parti dal presupposto che il software opensource sia più veloce da sviluppare, il che è vero solo in parte, anche perchè dubito fortemente che per lo sviluppo (o adattamento che dirsivoglia), di qualunque porzione di codice, chi lavora ad un prodotto militare attinga alle risorse tipiche del mondo opensource (forum, mailing list, ecc ecc), visto che difficilmente, IMHO, potrà trovare online wiki ed howto su come installare il kernel linux su un maverick, o su un sidewinder...  :Very Happy: 

No, vabbè... scherzi a parte, le nostre sono supposizioni...

Ribadisco che in potenzialità non credo si debbano porre limiti al pinguino (anche quelli che solo qualche anno fa ritenevano impossibile l'implementazione di periferiche Win-concepite, si sono dovuti ricredere), ma IMHO mi pare molto difficile che nei milioni di miliardi di righe di codice costituenti il panorama opensource, ci siano più di un migliaio di righe che possano essere in qualche maniera sfruttate in ambito militare...

----------

## gamberetto

Il progetto opensource che ho citato un paio di post fa mi pare di aver capito riguardi il calcolo distribuito. Questo può venir utilizzato per fare simulazioni, ecc. mica il software militare deve essere qualcosa di assolutamente segreto.

Per quanto ne so il firewall "iptables" è aperto, ma nonstante questo ho ricevuto meno attacchi rispetto a windows che è un sistema chiuso... (mi ricordo benissimo una volta: appena installato WinXP, configurato l'ADSL, il disco comincia a scrvere e scrivere e scrivere.... installato l'antivirus mi ha trovato subito il mio virus).

Quello che volevo dire è che open non equivale a attaccabile da tutti. Poi le forze armate non sono mica obbligate a distribuire il codice che scrivono, anche se è sotto GPL.

----------

## randomaze

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> Quello che volevo dire è che open non equivale a attaccabile da tutti. Poi le forze armate non sono mica obbligate a distribuire il codice che scrivono, anche se è sotto GPL.

 

Le forze armate sono tenute a rispettare le leggi come tutti, non mi risultano deroghe in tal senso, in particolare per quanto riguarda la produzione e distribuzione del software.

gioi, il fatto che tu hai visto come l'esercito italiano ha fatto una particolare commessa a una particolare azienda non significa che tutti gli eserciti del mondo si comportino nella stessa maniera, non trovi?

----------

## gioi

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gamberetto wrote:*   Quello che volevo dire è che open non equivale a attaccabile da tutti. Poi le forze armate non sono mica obbligate a distribuire il codice che scrivono, anche se è sotto GPL. 
> 
> gioi, il fatto che tu hai visto come l'esercito italiano ha fatto una particolare commessa a una particolare azienda non significa che tutti gli eserciti del mondo si comportino nella stessa maniera, non trovi?

 

Scusa, non ho specificato... il "pacco" in questione proveniva dalla USAF e non dall'esercito italiano... per quanto riguarda i paesi nato, a quanto ho sentito dire, si uniformano tutti al sistema americano... e cmq, anche all'università (politecnico di torino, ing. elettronica), abbiamo avuto l'occasione di affrontare l'argomento "dipartimento della difesa" americano, perchè nel campo delle commesse militari loro detengono in pratica il monopolio degli standard...

Si sono inventati di sana pianta "standard" quali il VHDL, il codice dei colori, l'RS232 ecc ecc, standard che hanno, di fatto, soppiantato ogni altra (e più razionale) proposta proveniente anche da enti molto autorevoli quali l'IEEE... chi non usa quegli standard di fatto non lavora per il dipartimento della difesa americano.

----------

## bender86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gamberetto wrote:*   Quello che volevo dire è che open non equivale a attaccabile da tutti. Poi le forze armate non sono mica obbligate a distribuire il codice che scrivono, anche se è sotto GPL. 
> 
> Le forze armate sono tenute a rispettare le leggi come tutti, non mi risultano deroghe in tal senso, in particolare per quanto riguarda la produzione e distribuzione del software.

 

Ma se i programmi modificati se li tengono loro, e non li ridistribuiscono a nessun altro, non sono obbligati a rilasciare al pubblico le modifiche.

----------

## gamberetto

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *gamberetto wrote:*   Quello che volevo dire è che open non equivale a attaccabile da tutti. Poi le forze armate non sono mica obbligate a distribuire il codice che scrivono, anche se è sotto GPL. 
> 
> Le forze armate sono tenute a rispettare le leggi come tutti, non mi risultano deroghe in tal senso, in particolare per quanto riguarda la produzione e distribuzione del software. 
> 
> Ma se i programmi modificati se li tengono loro, e non li ridistribuiscono a nessun altro, non sono obbligati a rilasciare al pubblico le modifiche.

 

ecco, volevo dire questo   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> mi sono posto una domanda di tipo morale: è gradito alla comunità opensource che software libero venga utilizzato a scopi militari? Mi è venuto in mente il povero Nobel che inventò la dinamite per aiutare un po' i minatori e alla fine si è visto la sua invenzione usata a scopo distruttivo anziché produttivo.
> 
> 

 

La GPL serve esclusivamente a salvaguadardare la libertà dell'uso.

E libertà è anche quella di scegliere tra il bene e il male.

Molto peggiori, in ogni caso sono i vincoli moralistici previsti dai contratti proprietari di distribuzione.

Credo, ad esempio, che i cittadini Cubani abbiano la fortuna di non poter far uso legalmente di prodotti Microsoft, in quanto membri di uno stato inviso all'amministrazione USA. In questo modo, il vincolo contrattuale diventa la peggiore forma di discriminazione e di gestione coercitiva del potere tecnologico che si possa immaginare.

Quanto agli usi negativi, non ci vedrei solo l'eventuale uso bellico degli americani, ma anche e soprattutto le innumerevoli attività illecite che vengono realizzate per via informatica, dallo spionaggio alla pornografia al terrorismo, dove si fa un uso forse ancora più ampio di software libero.

Se si dovesse chiudere con l'opensource solo perché qualcuno potrebbe usare un programma per svaligiare una banca o clonare la carta di credito di una vecchietta sarebbe la fine.

Il risultato, poi, sarebbe che i malfattori troverebbero cento modi diversi di perpetrare gli stessi reati, e si perderebbe quella insostituibile funzione sociale che l'os onesta sta svolgendo in questo momento storico fin troppo travagliato.

Grazie alla propria formulazione, la GPL rinuncia fin dal principio a giudicare i propri utenti, ponendoli tutti sullo stesso piano, e si preoccupa soltanto di fornire a ciascuno di essi il servizio migliore per la propria specifica competenza. Io credo che questo sia un modo ottimo per diffondere la pace: che ciascuno ponga al servizio degli altri il meglio di ciò che sa fare.

A coloro i quali ricevono una commissione di sviluppo software espicitamente e consapevolmente finalizzata ad usi bellici, suggerisco di rispedirlo al mittente prima ancora di aver verificato le caratteristiche degli standard utilizzati - liberi o proprietari che siano.

La morale è un problema dell'uomo, non dello strumento.

----------

## thewally

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> A coloro i quali ricevono una commissione di sviluppo software espicitamente e consapevolmente finalizzata ad usi bellici, suggerisco di rispedirlo al mittente prima ancora di aver verificato le caratteristiche degli standard utilizzati - liberi o proprietari che siano.

 

L'occasione fa l'uomo ladro.

Soprattutto i quei casi in qui la cifra in questione sia davvero alta   :Wink: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> La morale è un problema dell'uomo, non dello strumento.

 

Questa mela incornicio!   :Very Happy: 

Pienamente d'accordo.

----------

## randomaze

Direi che questo articolo ha qualcosa a che fare con la discussione.

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Direi che questo articolo ha qualcosa a che fare con la discussione.

 

Mi sembra un pezzo con chiara finalità propagandistica.

Proposto in una chiave retorica che personalmente non apprezzo.

Essere bravo in linux non solo nella vita, ma anche nella brillante carriera militare   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Francamente preferirei che il free software evitasse simili corde di autopromozione.

D'altra parte a me piacerebbe che tutti gli utenti Linux potessero essere bravi ragazzi di buona famiglia, rigorosamente casa e chiesa, che non fumano e non si fanno i pompini.

Da un punto di vista oggettivo, quell'articolo non dice nulla di male, ma presenta una realtà che esiste ed è parte del mondo opensource.

----------

